# Ohio woman mummified in front of tv.



## Chimpie (Jan 10, 2006)

> Johannas Pope's body was found last week in the upstairs of her home. She died two-and-a-half years ago at age 61.
> 
> The coroner says an air conditioner left running allowed the body to slowly mummify, while some family members continued to live downstairs.


Link to the rest of the story


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 10, 2006)

WTF?!? :sad:


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 10, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> WTF?!? :sad:


I don't make 'em up.  I just post them.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm so confused :wacko:


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 10, 2006)

Unbelievable!!! Awesome family...


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 10, 2006)

.........


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 11, 2006)

That's kinda creepy.  (I use "kinda" loosely here)

Authority - Captain Obvious


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm speechless.

That is so wrong..  :blink:


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 11, 2006)

I wish that article had more information.

Was her dead body just left there by the caregiver because she didn't want to be buried or did she die without anyone noticing?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 11, 2006)

Ya know - 
if grandma hasnt come down stairs in two years, Id start noticing that something wasnt right. dear lord....

-CP


----------



## ptemt (Jan 11, 2006)

A similar situation happened to a former coworker of mine many years ago in Littleton, CO.  A thirty something obese loner that lived across the street never got up out of his easy chair to turn off the TV.  Three weeks of mail and newspaper coupled with the olfactory presentation got someone motivated to call the police.


----------



## VinBin (Feb 3, 2006)

heh...the way the thread was titled, for some reason I thought some lady was mummified on live TV or something...


----------



## Phridae (Feb 4, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/01/10/mummifed.body.ap/

Theres the article from CNN.


----------



## pfmedic (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe they werent on good terms with her and they never spoke so they didnt know she was dead.

-or-

Maybe they killed her.

-or- 

Maybe the story is an freshly birthed urban legend.


The strange thing for me is...

If my mom didnt call for a week, I would be worried, but a day or possibly two... I would be joyful (sorry mom.) I can only imagine how difficult my mom will be by the time she is 80... but she's my mom!!! I cant imagine the circumstances that would allow me to be in this situation.


----------



## HorseHauler (Mar 29, 2006)

I know this is an old one but I wanted to comment on this. 

This happened near where I live... 
Apparently the family would still go up there and "visit" her and talk to her for those 2.5 years shes been deceased. The deceased was still getting mail, and neighbors would ask how Ms. so and so was doing... quite a strange deal...


----------



## GaEMT (Mar 30, 2006)

I bet she kept getting a check each month    A definite reason to keep her around ya think?


----------



## Jon (Mar 30, 2006)

HorseHauler said:
			
		

> I know this is an old one but I wanted to comment on this.
> 
> This happened near where I live...
> Apparently the family would still go up there and "visit" her and talk to her for those 2.5 years shes been deceased. The deceased was still getting mail, and neighbors would ask how Ms. so and so was doing... quite a strange deal...


Was the family crazy, or just stupid... did they really think she was still alive?


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 30, 2006)

There's no way they couldn't have known she was dead, I bet GaEMT is right it's all about those checks.


----------

